# Atlanta photographers?



## dearlybeloved (Aug 13, 2013)

I live in Auburn Alabama but can travel to Atlanta to shoot with anyone who is interested in meeting up and spending the day playing with cameras.  

Post back if interested!


----------



## Lightsped (Oct 23, 2013)

I am interested if we could get a decent sized group together. Maybe go to Kennesaw Mountain or something like that....


----------



## glun (Oct 27, 2013)

sounds good or somewhere in downtown


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 27, 2013)

What if one of you turns out to be a serial killer who stalks victims on the internet?


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2013)

You make sure you use the right lens aperture and light metering mode at the meet up.


----------



## Mr_McBride (Dec 2, 2013)

Warhorse said:


> What if one of you turns out to be a serial killer who stalks victims on the internet?



Then we'll have, um, something different to shoot, er, photograph.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr_McBride said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > What if one of you turns out to be a serial killer who stalks victims on the internet?
> ...


Cool! :mrgreen:


----------



## AlanO (Jan 21, 2014)

gabrielsweat said:


> I'm in the area .



me too... Kennesaw Mnt is good and Marietta Square is down the street from there.


----------

